# Anyone Else Have A Red-Eyed Marten/Devil??



## Rattzie (Apr 12, 2021)

I have a red-eyed martin breed(or a red eyed devil, lol). They are pretty rare and more expensive rats(I got mine for half the price tho, and I love my Eugeneo beano) so I just wanted to know if anyone else had one!!  

They start off with a brown stripe down their back and then they fade to a silver color. Mine is also a silvermane so he's a bit different and his fur is MUCH softer. And he's also a dwarf Dumbo 🤣 He's a red-eyed marten/devil silvermane dwarf dumbo- 
boy, that's a lot _wheezing sounds_

If you do have a red-eyed marten/devil, do you find your rat's fur randomly changing? XD because my rat's fur randomly changes ;-; is that weird?? Because I think it's very odd. At one point he had a rusty color on his head, now he has a very random white spot on his head, and a brown-ish patch above his muzzle ;-;
































< my snuggly baby

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








< this pick is older. As I said martens have a brown stripe down their back when they are younger and it fades away when they get older







< this is a really good picture of his brown stripe when he was a little child (ignore his brother, they were having sleepy time) _sigh_ I miss his little stripe _strokes picture_


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I don't have one. But yours sounds cute!!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

No I have never heard of them could you post a pic?


----------



## Rattzie (Apr 12, 2021)

SonicRat said:


> No I have never heard of them could you post a pic?


Done


----------



## Ben&JerryLovesHugs (9 mo ago)

Rattzie said:


> I have a red-eyed martin breed(or a red eyed devil, lol). They are pretty rare and more expensive rats(I got mine for half the price tho, and I love my Eugeneo beano) so I just wanted to know if anyone else had one!!
> 
> They start off with a brown stripe down their back and then they fade to a silver color. Mine is also a silvermane so he's a bit different and his fur is MUCH softer. And he's also a dwarf Dumbo 🤣 He's a red-eyed marten/devil silvermane dwarf dumbo-
> boy, that's a lot _wheezing sounds_
> ...


Omg absolutely adorable


----------



## Manderzz_84 (9 mo ago)

I just found 5 in my rat colony I thought their pattern was just adorable I'm just learning what they are


----------

